

Ask HN: What are you hacking on instead of watching the Super Bowl? - andygcook


======
zackzackzack
This: <http://zacharymaril.com/HN-Visual-Comments/>

Wanted to learn d3.js

HN thread: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3555877>

------
cdvonstinkpot
Sorting a bunch of files that mysteriously became 0-bytes and appeared after
restoring an off-site backup.

------
kkt262
Publishing articles on <http://www.ampedasia.com>

------
brk
A time-lapse image processing/cataloging site for security cameras.

------
kenshi
A social network for stalking cheerleaders...

------
baghali
yes :)

